# Unfortunately we see this every year



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't remember seeing this story in the Dog News section, but forgive me if it was and I missed it:
http://www.sgvtribune.com/ci_9627753

When I heard this story on the local news, (6/18/08 BEFORE the heat wave) I am pretty sure they said the temperature was in the high 80s outside but the temperature in the car was 125F. They also reported people said they saw the dog frantically struggling to escape the car. I wish one of those people had thought to break a window.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like this guy is "a few fries short" in general. Did he really think they would'nt find out that it was his dog he called about?


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

sadly people to this on a daily basis,I work for a large fire dept in Hot south Fla, over the years I have broken dozens of windows out of vehicles
have saved some animals,some were lost due to heat, FTLPD arrested many of these people for animal abuse but they still don,t learn,

Keith Earle


----------

